# New classics from Sep, Piratecat, (contact), Sagiro?



## Zaruthustran (Jul 8, 2008)

I've been away from this sub-forum for a while now, and checking back on a whim I was delighted to see new work from Wulf and JollyDoc. But is there any new content from the acclaimed authors in this thread's title? 

Or, does anyone have a link to the compilations of the above? I know Cheiromancer managed a compilation of Sepulchrave's work for a while...


----------



## Rackhir (Jul 9, 2008)

Zaruthustran said:


> I've been away from this sub-forum for a while now, and checking back on a whim I was delighted to see new work from Wulf and JollyDoc. But is there any new content from the acclaimed authors in this thread's title?
> 
> Or, does anyone have a link to the compilations of the above? I know Cheiromancer managed a compilation of Sepulchrave's work for a while...





Depends on how long you've been away. 

Sep pumped out three updates back in Feb and the thread has just been bumped recently (Shocking I know). Page 18 IIRC.

(contact) updated his "Risen Goddess" SH back in March. http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?t=123&page=18

Sagiro had an update in May.

I don't think Pkitty has done any updates.


----------



## Zaruthustran (Jul 9, 2008)

I think the last time I checked in was when Piratecat stopped updating. I guess that was, what... two years ago? Three?

Like I said, it's been a while.  Thanks for the headsup.


----------



## Rackhir (Jul 9, 2008)

Zaruthustran said:


> I think the last time I checked in was when Piratecat stopped updating. I guess that was, what... two years ago? Three?
> 
> Like I said, it's been a while.  Thanks for the headsup.




Glad to help. If you're looking for something entertaining to read you might want to give the Chronicles of Burne in my sig a read. The guy who writes it is a riot.


----------



## HeavenShallBurn (Jul 16, 2008)

Also check out Shemeska's story hours.  They've been slow for about the last year or so cause of RL, but they're well worth it.  The Lothy 'Loth has been peddling his SH crack widely.


----------



## Sagiro (Jul 16, 2008)

Rackhir said:


> ...
> 
> Sagiro had an update in May.




And in July!

-Sagiro


----------



## Joshua Randall (Jul 18, 2008)

As I happen to have this in my paste buffer... here's the link to Cheiro's compilation of Sep's story hour --> http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?t=58227


----------

